#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  До боли знакомое чувство....

## Нико

В преддверии НГ (который всё же состоится, надеюсь, по крайней мере, в РФ), хочется посмеяться чуток. 
Полагаю, что чувство юмора свойственно и буддистам тоже (и даже - о будды - тхеравадинам!!!), и даже тем, кому не индексировали з/п, и даже тем, кто недовыполнил годовой план, и даже тем, у кого нет денюшек и НГ придёца встречать за чаем с баранками...

Короче, давайте-гоните шутки юмора, самолично придуманные или истории из жизни. Только чур! Картинки из Гугла и анеки оттуда же не предлагать! Это - в соседнюю популярную тему...

"Хорошо смеётся тот, кто смеется последним" (с).  :Cool: 

ЗЫ. ЧЮ - Одно из главных ценимых мною человеческих качеств. )

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2015), Кеин (21.12.2015)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Полагаю, что чувство юмора свойственно и буддистам тоже (и даже - о будды - тхеравадинам!!!),


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Нико, вы смешная !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

:Big Grin:  Давайте все смеяться! ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА!!!!!!)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Затрещал камин
Снежинки на ресницах
Щекочут глаза

Губы тронет улыбка
Рукава куртки парят

Сяду поближе
В хорошей компании
И мне веселей

----------

Lanky (21.12.2015), Алик (21.12.2015), Альбина (21.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2015), Нико (21.12.2015), Фил (21.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

Щастливы люди, которые могут смеяться над собой. Они никогда не знают скуки.

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2015), Нико (21.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Давайте все смеяться! ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА!!!!!!)))))))))))))))))))


Я ж просила тут не постить шаблонные картинки из гугла.  Пример "бытового" прикола:

Мама (моя) в гневе: "У нас дома все утюги не работают, а ты смеёшься!!!"

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015), Фил (21.12.2015), Шенпен (21.12.2015), Юй Кан (21.12.2015)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

)))

----------


## Кайто Накамура

мурка шалит..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я как раз на Новый год хотела отдохнуть от шуток)

----------


## Дубинин

В месте- строго разрешённом
Темы- что-б нейтральны были
Бытово и остроумно- всем велели веселиться.
Напиши как хрюкнул котик, как собачка поскулила,
Как сморозил что-то глупо, родственник упав со стула.
Главное не  надорваться, хохоча в угаре шумном.
Пусть причина будет смеху- в месте буйного веселья.

----------

Алик (21.12.2015), Нико (21.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В преддверии НГ (который всё же состоится, надеюсь, по крайней мере, в РФ), хочется посмеяться чуток.


А до этого Вы чем тут прозанимались?

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015), Дубинин (21.12.2015), Нико (21.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А до этого Вы чем тут прозанимались?


Кто этот дядька?)))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

Поскольку ТС - я, имею право процитировать тут свой дневник, когда мне было 8 лет (юмористов других всё равно на горизонте нет). 

Цитирую слово в слово. 

Что бы ты ни делала, ты всегда должна помнить, что живёшь не один.

_

- Не заглядывай в книгу, которую читает человек, или в письмо, которое он пишет.

- Если ты пишешь что-нибудь сама, не закрывай рукой написанное.

- Не проявляй недоверие к подошедшему.

- Не читай не свои письма.

- Старайся вставать первым и сложи свои  вещи.


Ойу, детьми мы были лучше!!!

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015), Кеин (23.12.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> (юмористов других всё равно на горизонте нет).


Я- я, юморист!
Итак, сломала как-то одна бабка- давняя пациентка в 80 лет у подъезда шейку бедра. И похаживал я к ней раз в неделю. Соседка за ней ухаживала. И заставлял я её до балкона пинками и ходунками перемещаться. И шутил я с ней так: нехрен порожняком лежать- давай клиентов подгоню- всё равно лежишь. И соглашалась она. И так с прибаутками и померла, ибо устала- не охота было бороться- так от лежания и померла.
Смешно?

----------

Нико (22.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Нико! Я вспомнила.))) (Дубинин,спасибо-реанимироаал на время :Kiss: ) в разделе-юмор . ))))
Щас..)
В 10 классе у меня была подружка.И однажды она мне дала свой песенник .Там тоже как-бы дневник был и песни всякие Но песни на слух записанные И вот я там натыкаюсь на Цоя '" Песня без слов". И вижу..

Хочешь ли ты изменить этот мир,
Сможешь ли ты принять, как есть,
Встать и выйти из ряда вон,
Сесть на электрический стул "Электрон"?    (если не знаете оригинал- там - сесть на электрический стул или трон.

)) а вот еще нашла  сейчас .-не одна она такая))     "Правда что в советские времена были электрические стулья "Электроны" ?"  )https://otvet.mail.ru/question/47351890

----------

Алик (22.12.2015), Нико (22.12.2015), Фил (22.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Да уж... Новогодний юморок какой-то,один другого что называется переплюнул)) .. Нико, ниче-ниче- завтра может будет посветлее..   :Wink:  это просто снега нет.

----------

Нико (22.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я- я, юморист!
> Итак, сломала как-то одна бабка- давняя пациентка в 80 лет у подъезда шейку бедра. И похаживал я к ней раз в неделю. Соседка за ней ухаживала. И заставлял я её до балкона пинками и ходунками перемещаться. И шутил я с ней так: нехрен порожняком лежать- давай клиентов подгоню- всё равно лежишь. И соглашалась она. И так с прибаутками и померла, ибо устала- не охота было бороться- так от лежания и померла.
> Смешно?


Не очень смешно, ибо у тебя все мрут,ты ходячий хоспис, но "стиль не сменить". )

----------


## Дубинин

> Не очень смешно, ибо у тебя все мрут,ты ходячий хоспис, но "стиль не сменить". )


Я не виноват, что ко мне обращались в основном  с ведром воды в пузе и месяцем до встречи с Атманом, когда врачи выписывали "выздоравливать": " доктор, а мне селёдку можно? да-да можно вам и пить и курить можно теперь. доктор, а я скоро поправлюсь? скоро - скоро!"

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.12.2015), Нико (22.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

Ещё вычитала перл из записок 25-летней давности:

Нет у меня с Землёй новизны отношений.

----------

Альбина (22.12.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ещё вычитала перл из записок 25-летней давности:
> 
> Нет у меня с Землёй новизны отношений.


Надоел мне шар унылый, Бруно (будь оно не ладно).
Толи дело раньше было: черепахи- диск- Сумеру..
Мантров прочитавши много- крайних бхумей бодхисаттвов,
Обрету я край далёкий- новизне весьма довольный.

----------

Алик (22.12.2015), Альбина (22.12.2015), Нико (22.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Надоел мне шар унылый, Бруно (будь оно не ладно).
> Толи дело раньше было: черепахи- диск- Сумеру..
> Мантров прочитавши много- крайних бхумей бодхисаттвов,
> Обрету я край далёкий- новизне весьма довольный.


Ну наконец-то!)))))

----------


## Фридегар

Если бы Папа Карло был не столяром, а слесарем терминатор появился бы гораздо раньше

----------

Алик (22.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2015), Денис Евгеньев (22.12.2015), Нико (22.12.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

в духе времени

----------


## Альбина

Нико,ловите в вашу корзину. :Smilie: 

"Одинаковое мышление ". :Smilie: 

Рассказываю сестре о своем диалоге в телефоне.
Меня пытаются  уличить не пойми  в чем  и для этого используют частый  веский аргумент "Я ничего не имею ввиду, я просто констатирую факт".... любимый такой шаблончик...
Сестра смеется и говорит.. "НУ  ..Константин какой!."
Показываю мой ответ на в телефоне  :   "Константин ты наш".. :Smilie:

----------

Нико (22.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико,ловите в вашу корзину.
> 
> "Одинаковое мышление ".
> 
> Рассказываю сестре о своем диалоге в телефоне.
> Меня пытаются  уличить не пойми  в чем  и для этого используют частый  веский аргумент "Я ничего не имею ввиду, я просто констатирую факт".... любимый такой шаблончик...
> Сестра смеется и говорит.. "НУ  ..Константин какой!."
> Показываю мой ответ на в телефоне  :   "Константин ты наш"..


Ай-яй-яй! ))) Алыверды:

Она написала на своей страничке в фейсбуке: "Сегодня я разочаровалась во всём человечестве". 

И сидит, ждёт лайков. )

----------

Альбина (22.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (22.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2015), Юй Кан (22.12.2015)

----------

